# food coloring as make up



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I would guess it would be hard to work with, to apply evenly and to control any dripping. If you sweat it's going to travel and stain. You might not be worried about it washing off the next day, but what about the day after that and a few after that? I can't imagine it washing off well within a few days. Definitely do test patches first.


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

I actually use food coloring here at my shop to do airbrush tattoos for kids partys. depending on how you apply it determines how long it lasts, but it generally washes right off. sometimes it will leave a light image for a day after your first shower, but then its gone. Also be careful with red and black - they last longer than the other colors so i dont allow the younger kids to get those colors. I think the best way to apply food coloring would be with an airbrush though. I could start another side business here lol.
chris


----------

